# New Brill Black TTS



## tomcat (Mar 15, 2009)

Hi
I just got a new TTS, in Black (2nd choice colour) but a good deal was done. anyway it is 5 weeks old and after 2 washes a swirl in sunlight is visible already. So, 2 questions please. how do I stop swirls and remove the ones already showing?

and the best polish/wax for a brilliant Black Pleeease!!!!


----------



## shurcomb (Jan 6, 2007)

Hi Tomcat,
Wash using a good microfibre cloth/mitt, don't use a sponge :!: :!:

rinse the car before starting to wash.

Use the 2 bucket method for washing, which is one bucket with suds in, wash panel, 2nd bucket with just water in, rinse mitt, then dip in 1st bucket and continue washing panels.

removal of swirls can be done by hand  or much easier by machine polishing, such as megs g220 or porter cable  using a mixture of polishing pads and polish to get rid of the swirl marks.

alternatively you can mask the swirls by using a polish with fillers in it, something like Autoglym Super Resin Polish is a good one to work in by hand and will mask over the swirls. They will reappaear after a few weeks and you need to apply again 

A lot of people on here like the Swissvax stuff, although a costly initial outlay, it is supposed to be good and last a long time. Alternatively the dodo stuff seems popular and so is the Meguires stuff, I have used the Megs gold class which is nice to use. Currently on my black TT coupe I use Victoria concours wax, I find it a tad difficult to work with but you do get a good deep finish and with a couple of coats it is long lasting, only needs doing 2 maybe 3 times a year.

Cheers,
Stuart


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

> don't use a sponge


i love my sponge  ... Zymol Professional Wash Sponge 
http://www.monzacarcare.com/products/?c ... rch%20term
i have used them all.. fur wash mits microfiber washmits..and this without doubt is the best yet, don't forget , it's more important how you wash your car ( pre wash routine )than anything
all that shurcomb is saying is spot oin advice m8


----------



## shurcomb (Jan 6, 2007)

Fair enough bigsyd.

I guess if you have a good pre-wash of foaming and rinsing a lot of the dirt off the surface then when cleaning with a sponge it won't be capturing as much dirt and dragging it across the paint surface. Which is why I don't like using the sponges, especially on black cars which show the swirls :roll:

just got used to a microfibre covered foam block thing, nice and cheap from tesco and does the job for me.

Shiny black cars do look 8) 









Cheers,


----------



## tomcat (Mar 15, 2009)

Thanks guys, Great advice. I am off to the shops


----------

